# Cosair H105 summt komisch



## df231086 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo hab mir eine Cosair H105 zugelegt da ich mit der Kühlleistung meines Be Quiet Darck Rock 2 nicht zufrieden war. Jetzt meine frage die Wasserkühlung summt, ist das üblich für die H105?
Luftkühlungen sind auf jedenfall schon mal leiser das steht fest.


----------



## mics99 (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo. Normaler weise laufen die pumpen konstant. Da fällt es gleich auf wenn andere geräusche ins Spiel kommen.
Ich habe eine h100i. Nach 3 Monaten fing es beim erstmaligen booten am tag an zu klackern. Wenn hochgefahren ist war es dann auch wieder weg. Wenn es dir zu komisch vorkommt mal an den support  von corsair wenden. Die tauschen das ding dann. Blöder weise ist der komplett in englisch


----------



## df231086 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Klackern tut sie nicht hab sie jetzt mal an meine Aero Lüftersteuerung  gehängt und Sie ein kleines bischen runtergedrosselt und schon ist das Geräusch weg. Noch ein paar tests mit Prime gemacht die haben noch nicht mal einen unterschied bei 1000 Umdrehungen nach 5 minuten angezeigt gegenüber den 1800 bei normal. Komosch lasse Sie jetzt so bei 1200 Laufen und alle Temperaturen sind  Super.


----------



## Flexsist (8. Juli 2014)

> 1000 Umdrehungen nach 5 minuten angezeigt gegenüber den 1800 bei normal.  Komosch lasse Sie jetzt so bei 1200 Laufen und alle Temperaturen sind   Super.



Sowas ähnliches ist mir bei meiner Wakü auch aufgefallen. Ich habe das Gefühl dass wenn die Pumpe auf voller leistung arbeitet, fließt das wasser einfach zu schnell durch den Radi und hat garkeine Zeit sich richtig abzukühlen. Ob diese Therorie stimmt kann ich aber nicht sagen. Eine andere Erklärung hab ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden.

MfG


----------



## df231086 (8. Juli 2014)

Die Lüfter sind die Hölle da das ständige Rauf und runterregeln mir auf den geist geht und auch noch so laut mit über 2000 Umdrehungen. Kan mir jemand einen leisen empfehlen da ja die Be Quiet Silenwings 2 nicht befestigen kan wegen den Blöden Pins muss ich mir ersatz besorgen. Aber am besten mit viel Leistung wie die anderen.


----------



## Flexsist (8. Juli 2014)

> Die Lüfter sind die Hölle da das ständige Rauf und runterregeln mir auf  den geist geht und auch noch so laut mit über 2000 Umdrehungen. Kan mir  jemand einen leisen empfehlen da ja die Be Quiet Silenwings 2 nicht  befestigen kan wegen den Blöden Pins muss ich mir ersatz besorgen. Aber  am besten mit viel Leistung wie die anderen.


Naja, viel Leistung geht irgendwie immer einher mit viel Lautstärke, zumindest bei Lüftern.

Die NB Eloops sind klasse, können aber auch sehr laut werden. Bei 12V sind die B12-1 sehr angenehm leise, die B12-2 noch annehmbar. Bei den B12-3 wirds schon etwas lauter. Aber die B12-4, die sind so unwahrscheinlich ohrenbetäubend laut, das ich es nicht glauben konnte.

Als ich empfehle dir die B12-2 oder B12-3, die B12-1 werden mit 800 U/min etwas zu schwach ausfallen. Die B12-4 wie gesagt, viel zu laut.
Zudem würde ich dir zum Push-Pull Prinzip raten, also ingesammt 4 Lüfter. 2 pusten in den radi rein, 2 saugen aus dem radi wieder ab.

Also ich denke, wenn du nur zwei Lüfter verbauen willst / kannst, nimm die B12-3.
Willst / kannst du 4 Lüfter nehmen könnten die B12-2 vielleicht schon ausreichen

PS. die mitgelieferten schrauben für die NB eLoops würde ich aber nicht gleich in den Radi schrauben die könnten zu lang sein und oder ein anderes Gewindemass.
Nimm, wenn du 4 Lüfter verbauen willst die Original Schrauben der Wakü und mach jeden Lüfter nur mit zwei Schrauben überkreuzt fest.

MfG


----------



## df231086 (9. Juli 2014)

Was hälst du von dem Angbot hört man ja nur gutes oder manche sagen sind die besten überhaubt Noctua NF-F12 PWM "DOPPELPACK": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Flexsist (9. Juli 2014)

> Was hälst du von dem Angbot hört man ja nur gutes oder manche sagen sind die besten überhaubt Noctua NF-F12 PWM "DOPPELPACK": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Ja die Noctua Lüfter sollen auch ganz gut sein, hab ich gehört. Leider hatte ich noch nie einen. Aber, angesichts des datenblattes würde ich dann lieber den PWM Lüfter der NB Eloop Reihe nehmen.
Von der Lautstärke her sind beide fast gleich auf, der NB ist nur 1,2 dB(A) leiser, hat aber das etwas größere Fördervolumen. Also 2 Plus Punkte für den NB. 

Noctua NF-F12:
Drehzahl: 300 - *1.500 U/min* 
Lautstärke: max. *22,4 dB(A)* 
Fördervolumen: max. *93,4 m³/h*


NB Eloop B12-PS:
Drehzahl: max. 400 - *1.500 U/Min*
Lautstärke: max. *21,2 dB(A)*
Fördervolumen: max. *98,7 m³/h*

Quelle der Daten: Caseking

MfG


----------

